# 9mm in 1911



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

who makes a 1911 in 9mm??:buttkick: had a colt 1911 about 6years ago and sold it the ammo was to high. looking on budsgunshop.com they have a taurus 1911 list in 9mm Taurus 1911B-1-9 9mm RAIL 9RD Blued Taurus 1911B-1-9 9mm RAIL 9RD Blued 1911B19 Taurus 1911B-1-9 9mm RAIL 9RD Blued Last price was $496.00
Delivered thanksWORM does any body else make one???? looked on taurus did not see it list :smt076:smt076


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

both springfield arms and paraordanance make 1911 design 9 mms. In various configurations.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

STI makes one as well.


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

does STI wave a web site?? cannot get it to come up??? thanks WORM i'like that par 1911ssp:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's STI site if you want it. Good luck..

http://www.stiguns.com/


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

:smt076 they are price out of my range::smt022 STI is higher than springfield and para:smt070 thanks WORM


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got my stainless springfield 9mm 1911 for 600.00 the can be had cheaper..The one I got was loaded with all the bells and wistles already in it. I got it for a range toy more than anything. Really nice shooter though :mrgreen:


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

Rock island armory makes a 38 super. It wouldn't be too difficult to fit a 9mm barrel in the super. Might want to give that some thought.


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

the price's on rock island is not bad at all:mrgreen: what wood you have to do to a 38super. to make it a 9mm besides a new barrel???? will any 1911 barrel work???thanks fore the help WORM:buttkick:


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

All you'd have to do is fit the 9mm barrel. everything else is the same for the 38super and 9mm. The super is a semi rimmed case but it's so close that 99.9% of the time everthing just lines up perfectly.


----------



## WestWorld (Dec 4, 2006)

Love my Kimber Custom Stainless Target II in 9mm. Best shooting pistol I have and bullet proof (pun intended).
:smt023


----------

